# Spiele-PC ca. 1000€



## Swiftend (7. März 2015)

*Spiele-PC ca. 1000€*

Hallo allerseits,

habe mir einen neuen Spiele-PC im Bereich von ca. 1000€ zusammengestellt. Da ich mich nicht unbedingt als Hardware-Guru betrachte, würde ich gerne meine Zusammenstellung von den Experten hier im Forum begutachten lassen  Über eventuelle Verbesserungsvorschläge oder andere Anmerkungen würde ich mich sehr freuen. 

Hier ein Link zum Gesamtsystem:

PC 2015 Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU

Und eine Auflistung der einzelnen Komponenten:

- Seagate Barracuda 7200.14   1TB, SATA 6Gb/s 
- Crucial MX100 256GB, SATA 6Gb/s 
- Intel Xeon E3-1231 v3, 4x 3.40GHz, Sockel 1150, boxed 
- G.Skill Ares DIMM Kit   8GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (F3-1600C9D-8GAO
- Sapphire Vapor-X Radeon R9 290 Tri-X OC, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, full retail 
- ASRock H97 Pro4 
- Samsung SH-224DB schwarz, SATA, bulk 
- Scythe Mugen 4 
- Nanoxia Deep Silence 3 anthrazit, schallgedämmt 
- Corsair CS Series Modular CS550M  550W ATX 2.4 

Ein paar Fragen hätte ich auch noch:
1. Würde den Rechner gerne bei hardwareversand zusammenbauen lassen. Allerdings habe ich bei meiner Recherche gelesen, dass sie nur CPU-Kühler bis zu einem bestimmten Gewicht bzw. gar nicht mehr verbauen. Ist das wahr? Konnte auf der HP dazu keine Informationen finden. Stellt sich dann die natürlich die Frage, ob man den Rechner nicht gleich selbst zusammenbauen sollte (würde ich mir gerne ersparen).

2. Lohnt sich eurer Meinung nach der Aufpreis der Sapphire Vapor-X zur Tri-X OC (Differenz ca. 30€)? Habe gelesen, dass die Vapor-X wohl einen Tick schneller und leiser sein soll, insgesamt aber beide Modelle zu den besten R9 290 Custom-Kühlern gehören. 

Falls es aus eurer Sicht an der Zusammenstellung noch Verbesserungs-Potential besteht, bitte sagen. 

Danke und Gruß
Swiftend


----------



## Herbboy (7. März 2015)

Die Zusammenstellung ist Top. Du kannst bei hardwareversand.de am besten die Preise per Preisvergleich aufrufen Hardware im Preisvergleich  ist nämlich billiger als per Homepage, und erst am Ende dann den "Rechner Zusammenbau" mit in den Warenkorb (im Menü von hardwareversand links unten bei "Service" ) - und das mit dem Kühler stimmt, allerdings ist die Montage eines Kühlers echt nicht schwer, auch weil du bei modernen Gehäusen auch ohne Board-Ausbau "unter" das Board rankommst - da ist ein großes Loch in der Halteplatte auf Sockelhöhe, man muss halt nur auch das (von vorn gesehen) rechte Seitenteil abnehmen.

Vlt. aber schauen, wie leicht/schwer die Kühlermontage beim Mugen ist. Der ist an sich schon ein Übertakter-Kühler, vlt. schau alternativ mal nach einem Arctic Freezer 13 CO, ELK Alpenföhn Brocken Eco oder Thermaltake Macho 120 oder so, die sind auch alle gut. 


Grafikkarte: die "blaue" Tri-X ist ganz schön teuer, da würde ich sogar eher eine GTX 970 nehmen, die viel leichter kühl gehalten werden kann und bis zu 100W weniger Strom braucht. Aber was ist mit der gelben Tri-X OC ? Sapphire Radeon R9 290 Tri-X OC, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, full retail (11227-00-40G) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland   die ist auch top vom Kühler her.


----------



## Swiftend (8. März 2015)

Schon mal danke für deine Antwort. 

Eine GTX 970 kommt für mich nach dem Speicher-Fiasko nicht in Frage, also werde ich mir wahrscheinlich die gelbe Tri-X OC genehmigen


----------



## Swiftend (19. März 2015)

Hallo,

da der Liefertermin meiner Grafikkarte bei Hardwareversand momentan unklar ist, wollte ich evtl. sie mit der Sapphire R9 290 Tri-X OC (New Edition) ersetzen:

Sapphire Radeon R9 290 Tri-X OC [New Edition] 1000MHz, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, lite retail (11227-13-20G) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Meine einzige Frage wäre noch, inwiefern sich die lite retail- von der full retail-Variante unterscheidet? Konnte trotz Internet-Recherche nichts zu konkreten Unterschieden finden


----------



## Herbboy (19. März 2015)

Da geht es um den Lieferumfang. Vielleicht ist bei der Lite kein Stromadapter, keine Treiber-CD, kein DVI-Adapter oder so dabei und bei der anderen schon. Eventuell ist es sogar nur die Packung - früher gab es auch "bulk", da hast du dann nur nen neutralen Pappkarton bekommen - evlt. ist DAS mit lite gemeint. Die Karte selbst aber ist genau gleich, auch die Taktraten usw.


----------



## Swiftend (19. März 2015)

Wäre nur schön, wenn der Lieferumfang irgendwo ausführlich beschrieben worden wäre (finde selbst auf der Sapphire-HP dazu nichts). Der Aufpreis zur full-retail ist IMO schon relativ saftig.

Kann man wenigstens davon ausgehen, dass man die Karte ohne Zukauf irgendwelcher Kabel (nicht, dass die die blanke Karte ohne irgendwas verkaufen ) in Betrieb nehmen kann?


----------



## Herbboy (19. März 2015)

Mit Deinem Netzteil ist das kein Problem - Stromadapter braucht man nur, wenn ein älteres Netzteil an sich stark genug für die Karte ist, aber noch keine oder nicht genug PCIe-Stecker bietet. Und wenn Dein aktuelles Monitorkabel nen Stecker hat, den die Karte auch bietet, brauchst Du auch keinerlei DVI-Adapter oder so was.


Und vom Preis her:  Das sind doch nur um die 10€ Unterschied, findest du das jetzt echt viel? ^^  Sapphire Radeon R9 290 Tri-X OC [New Edition] 1000MHz, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, full retail (11227-13-40G)    oder beziehst Du dich auf die alte Edition? Da kann es wg. Nachfrage und Angebot evlt zu einem überhöhten Preis, vor allem Listenpreis gekommen sein. 

Eine andere Alternative wäre noch die MSI R9 290 MSI R9 290 Gaming 4G, Radeon R9 290, 4GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort (V308-002R)


----------



## Swiftend (19. März 2015)

Uff, habe (wahrscheinlich aufgrund unterschiedlicher Bilder) nur die New Edition mit 957 MHz Chiptakt ab 339 € gesehen, da hätte ich mich doch nach einer Alternative umgeschaut. Die zusätzlichen 10€ für die full retail sind natürlich noch im Budget 

Danke noch mal für deine Hilfe!


----------



## Swiftend (27. März 2015)

Hmm, habe mir den PC heute nachmittag nun selbst zusammengebaut und wollte ihn vorhin anschließen, es kommt aber kein Bild.

Sämtliche Lüfter laufen einwandfrei und außer einem leichten Surren eben dieser gibt der PC kein Geräusch von sich. Nach einer knappen Minute geht der Computer mit einem Klacken aus und bootet nach wenigen Sekunden erneut, wodurch sich der ganze Zyklus immer wiederholt.

Hat einer eine Idee, woran das liegen könnte? Ein schnelle Suche im Internet hat außer unspezifischen Ratschlägen wie "Stromkabel überprüfen" (sitzen, soweit ich das beurteilen kann, korrekt) nicht viel gebracht. 

Normalerweise müsste ich doch nach dem Start im Bios des Mainboards landen, oder?


----------



## Swiftend (27. März 2015)

Monitor ist natürlich an der Grafikkarte und nicht am Mainboard angeschlossen.


----------



## Herbboy (27. März 2015)

Hast du denn auch ALLE Stromkabel angeschlossen? Das Hauptstromkabel, das 8Pin-Zusatzkabel fürs Board sowie die PCIe-Kabel für die Grafikkarte? Hast du den CPU-Lüfter auch bei CPU-FAN angeschlossen? Sitzt der CPU-Kühler 100% ig korrekt? Hast du unter dem Board Abstandhalter-Schrauben, und  auch NUR da welche, wo das Board auch Löcher für die Halteschrauben hat?


----------



## Swiftend (27. März 2015)

Angeschlossene Stromkabel habe ich:

- vom Hauptstrang des Netzteils je 1x 24 Pin und 8x Pin an Mainboard / für CPU
- PCIe endet in 2x 8 Pin an Grafikkarte
- 1x SATA für Laufwerk
- 1X SATA für HDD und SSD

CPU-Lüfter ist korrekt an CPU-Fan 1 angeschlossen, sitzen sollte er richtig, habe mir extra ein Youtube-Video für diesen Kühler (Arctic Freezer 13 CO) angeschaut und beim Einschalten läuft er sanft und leise. 

Daneben habe ich noch die 2 Gehäuselufter an den Chassis-Fan 1 bzw. Power Fan 1 gesteckt -> sollte auch passen.

Hast du eine Idee, auf welches Problem der Reboot nach einer knappen Minute hindeuten könnte? Ist IMO doch ziemlich auffällig.


----------



## Herbboy (27. März 2015)

Entweder steckt ein Stecker oder auch ein RAM-Riegel oder die Grafikkarte nicht korrekt drin, oder aber da ist was defekt - das wäre slebstverständlich auch denkbar. CPU ist aber korrekt drin? Den Hebel am Sockel öffnen, Plastikschutz vom Sockel entfernen, CPU korrekt einlegen (die hat an sich so "Nasen" und auch ne Markierung, damit es nicht falsch geht), Hebel wieder zu - dann den Kühler drauf.

Steckt testweise auch mal die Laufwerke wieder ab, also die SATA-Kabel einfach mal weglassen.


----------



## Swiftend (27. März 2015)

RAM-Riegel waren am Anfang tatsächlich nicht richtig drin, aber das habe ich schon vor meinem ersten Posting heute korrigiert 

Naja, werde morgen noch mal alle Anschlüsse prüfen. Im Dunkeln ist zwar gut munkeln, aber nicht am PC schrauben (außerdem reicht es mir für heute).

Danke für deine Tipps!


----------



## Herbboy (27. März 2015)

Manche Sachen muss man halt fester reinstecken, als man vielleicht denkt       bin jetzt aber selber auch erstmal nicht mehr online


----------



## Swiftend (28. März 2015)

Kurze Rückmeldung meinerseits: habe deinen Rat mit dem festen reinstecken beherzigt und siehe da, die Grafikkarte war nicht richtig drin. War das erste Mal, dass ich mir einen PC selbst zusammengebaut habe und mich dementsprechend im Zweifelsfall nicht getraut, mit der nötigen Gewalt vorzugehen 

Jetzt läuft die Maschine und schreibe auch gerade von ihr 

Danke noch mal an dich, Herbboy! War schon kurz davor aufzugeben (frag mich aber nicht, was ich dann gemacht hätte )


----------



## Herbboy (28. März 2015)

Alles klar - und gottseidank steckte sie nicht so drin, dass es nen Kurzschluss gegeben hat   Viel Spaß dann


----------

